# Protecting your business



## Tabitha (Aug 27, 2007)

I have had several people ask me about this over the last few days so I thought I would start a thread here for all of us to toss around. This answer was a response I gave to someone at etsy who asked "What if one of my items gives someone a reaction?"

****************************************************************

"You just have to make darn sure your customers won't have a reaction. You do your research & you run your tests. Use only ingredients you are 100% sure of. It helps to LLC or INC your biz to provide you with a bit of legal protection. You can get insurance as a small bath and body company as well. 

Here is 1 company that offers insuarnace: The Soapmaker's Guild , membership cost with insurance will be $480. If you choose to increase the insurance coverage to $2 million, the additional cost is $55.00 

Here is another: Handmade Beauty Network membership is $100.00/year, insurance is $395.00 for one year for a total of $495.00.

Here are a few more off the top of my head that cover bath & body: Consolidated Insurance, The Hartford (if you are over 50) & Benchmark Insurance.

Just make sure that buying insurance for a home based business does not cancel out your home owners insurance."


----------



## jellyfish (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks for the info - I haven't actually set up a business yet, as I"ve been scared of things like that.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2007)

If you are making under 5000.00 a year you can go to Bombay Insurance.  I think its like 250.00 a year or so.


----------



## Bret (Sep 11, 2007)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> Just make sure that buying insurance for a home based business does not cancel out your home owners insurance.



What's the easiest way to do this without "tipping them off"? My policy does not allow home business, but I know they'll do it. I have my horses written in, but I can't give lessons on a "saddled animal". But if they get out and damage something, that is covered.


----------

